# Mud Muckers Mudtoberfest



## Addicted2Nitro (Oct 19, 2011)

So who all is going? I have a group heading out that Friday.


----------



## Addicted2Nitro (Oct 19, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...88226542.85255.351590804924857&type=1&theater


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Unfortunately I have to work that weekend so I'm not gonna make it this time.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I got a drag race in Bradenton that weekend.


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gonna be at the pumpkin run in new symyrna


----------



## Addicted2Nitro (Oct 19, 2011)

We were going to do the pumpkin run, but decided to do mud muckers instead.


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

have you ever been to pumpkin run?


----------



## Addicted2Nitro (Oct 19, 2011)

Haven't been.


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

alli can say is ive been going for about 12 years now and there is nothing and i mean nothing that would keep me from going. we make it a big kids weekend and i spoke with the pres of the club eariler in the week and all he could say was this years trail is gonna be "epic" especially with all the rain weve had we are goin to pack up this weekend and we are so ready. its one of the best atv events we go to and wouldnt miss it for the world. last year was 1800 atvs n sxs in the middle of the woods in the middle of the night and all i can say is that we have fun. now if your not a drinker or a partier then may not be your cup of tea but other than that its the cats meow. you are more than welcome to join us if you do decide to come.


----------



## Addicted2Nitro (Oct 19, 2011)

We drink and party, But by what alot of people around us were saying it more of a family event, none of us have kids. What is the riding like? is there alot of mud water crossings? or just a few holes here and there. We were going to mud muckers because of there is plenty of mud and deep water, ride when we want to, and where ever we want to.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I went when it was "dry" and there was a good amount of water. Trails were great and the party was very fun. Great weekend FO SHO!!!


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

Haha well that's the reason I don't take my kids cause its Dam sure not a family event it's a amazing trail middle of the night TONS OF mud and some adult "stuff" is usually seen out there late when all the freaks come out. It's deff a fun party.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

we got a small group going prob gonna head out friday if not early sat morning


----------



## Addicted2Nitro (Oct 19, 2011)

Hopefully I can get parts in time for the brute. Pulled the motor today for topend tick, worn out valves and valve seals, but if parts don't show I guess I will be on the wifes bike for the weekend.


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

I would love to do either but can't. Wife has plans that I can't sweet talk my way out of. it ddoesn't happen often but when Mrs.Popokawidave says no it's no. Besides, she did agree to let me get River Ranch property.


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

if anyone is going to pump run let me know it would be nice to have a meet up!!


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

i was goin to the pumpkn run but me and my buddies changed our mind, goin to muckers instead i been to the pumpkin run 3 yrs in a row i mean its fun but mud muckers has more especially girls lol


----------



## Addicted2Nitro (Oct 19, 2011)

I will be seeing you there, just buttoned up the brute motor and ready to get home and drop it in.


----------



## bltbrute (Aug 28, 2012)

he is right the pumpkin run is only once a year and if you like to party and have fun it's a blast like the other guy I have been going for the last 12 years and would not miss it there is about 30 going in our group to mudmucker is fun but we can go 12 times a year


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

well heres my # 386 216 0910 my names keith


----------



## Addicted2Nitro (Oct 19, 2011)

I will give ya a shout when we get out there. 
321-794-0739 Joel


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Well most of my group backed out last min so we only got 2 maybe 3 going in our group now but we'll be at mud muckers round 10ish sat morn if anyone wants to meetup my number is 9045830855

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

ok we will be gettin there tonight start ridin in the am probaly
we will be in a dark red cummins lifted on black rims


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

We will be in a stock blue Dodge Mega cab

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------

